# Mosquito repellent



## newtda0821 (Apr 29, 2017)

I am not sure if this is the correct area to ask.
We have mosquitos that love bite me and only me in the family. I am looking for the best repellent spray, bracelets, or oils I can use before going to do yard work or enjoy being outside.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Funny you should mention this. I spend 1-2hrs outside at night & have found Off the best. WebMD agrees with me.


https://www.webmd.com/allergies/features/avoid-mosquito-bites#1



It stinks, though. Probably a good weapon! 



You have to reach every bit of skin.


The Citronella candles we used indoors as kids now are considered poisonous indoors. Outside, only.


I also buy cheap Tulle at Walmart. It can be used like mosquito netting.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Lemongrass is the plant from which citronella is derived. Haven't done so myself but supposedly having a few of those around your yard can create a barrier they won't want to cross.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

My working live put me in bush, swamps, etc. a fair bit. Personal experience with anything citronella-based has been fairly useless. Repellents with DEET work the best; Deep Woods OFF, Muskol, etc. Higher concentrations mean longer effectiveness, not necessarily better protection. Easier concerns with DEET have been discounted.

Light coloured clothing, long sleeves, pants, etc. Due to sweating, bug repellant with last longer on clothing than skin.

One caution with DEET products is that higher concentrations can be a bit of a solvent on some plastics. I've had pens stuck to my fingers and damaged more than one non-glass watch crystal.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

DEET is the most effective ingredient, but try to minimize the use of it by wearing long sleeve shirts and long pants outdoors.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

While I don't saturate my body with deet products, I do dab a little Jungle Juice on the brim of my work hat to keep gnats and mosquitoes at bay. Works pretty well.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> While I don't saturate my body with deet products, I do dab a little Jungle Juice on the brim of my work hat to keep gnats and mosquitoes at bay. Works pretty well.


Gnats must be the most annoying insects around.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Funny you should mention this. I spend 1-2hrs outside at night & have found Off the best. WebMD agrees with me.
> 
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/allergies/features/avoid-mosquito-bites#1
> ...



That article is pretty old, and while I do agree with it's conclusions on DEET, it doesn't list Picardin, sold as a natural alternative to DEET (Natrapel is one brand). I'm skeptical that it is any safer than DEET, it is a synthetic version of a naturally occuring chemical, but I will say that is as effective as DEET. The only thing is that it doesn't last as long---only lasts an hour or two in my personal experience. It is more pleasant to use than DEET...it's not so oily and smelly.



https://sawyer.com/products/picaridin-insect-repellent/


----------

